# Fressen Kois Unterwasserpflanzen?



## Corny80 (29. Aug. 2013)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob Kois die schönen und wichtigen Unterwasserpflanzen (also __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt und dergleichen) fressen?  Wahrscheinlich gibt es da solche und solche,oder? Der __ Graskarpfen frisst die bestimmt.
Ich habe nämlich in meiner Tiefzone (ca. 1,40m) schön die Unterwasserpflanzen in Pflanzkörben mit etwas Teicherde stehen, drumherum ein paar Steine. Das sieht sehr schön aus und einige gedeihen schon sehr gut. Wäre schade, wenn die Fische sie wegfressen würden.

VG, Corny


----------



## LotP (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fressen Kois Unterwasserpflanzen?*

Hi,
wie du schon sagst kommt auch stark auf den einzelnen Koi drauf an. __ Hornblatt glaub ich lassen die meisten in Ruhe, aber andere Sachen werden schon gern kaputt gemacht. Bei mir z.b. v.a. die Teichrose.
Fressen ist relativ... bei mir machens sie's gern kaputt, fressen tun sie's nicht unbedingt. Ist jedoch besser geworden seit ich mehr Substrat drinnen hab - in meinem Fall Lavakies. Damit können sie spielen etc, dann lassen sie ihre Energie weniger an den Pflanzen aus.


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fressen Kois Unterwasserpflanzen?*

Hi Corny!
Unsere Kois sind welch ein Glück keine Pflanzenvertilger und lassen eigentlich alles in Ruhe auch die Unterwassenpflanzen wie Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut etc. Schlimmer sind da die kleinen Biester von Goldis & Co. die zupfen gerne mal am Tannenwedel unter Wasser und da sieht er leider nicht mehr so schön aus  Da diese kleine Plage aber im nächsten Frühjahr unseren Teich verlassen wird, hoffe ich auf Besserung.
Wir haben in der einen Hälfte der Flachwasserzone Kies eingebracht. Die Kois sind da ganz verrückt danach und graben das Kiesfeld jeden Tag einmal um und lutschen die Steine ab und schieben und drehen das komplette Feld einmal durch. Vielleicht reicht Ihnen das auch als Ablenkung.  
LG Sandra


----------



## wp-3d (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fressen Kois Unterwasserpflanzen?*

Hallo,

ein 7 Jahre alter Beitrag der immer noch aktuell sein sollte.  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5487

.


----------

